

Colo power switch throws 10K+ sites into ~12 hour downtime - cpg
http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1072692

======
cpg
We were bit this one ... supposedly <http://colo4.com> is a really good colo
... but then it happened. Nearly 12 hour downtime. Search twitter for #colo4
for the backlash.

Any good VPS recommendations? (aside from AWS)

